#launchpad-meeting 2008-03-04
<barry> hello and welcome to this week's asiapac launchpad reviewer's meeting
<barry> is anybody here today? :)
<barry> jamesh, mwhudson ?
<jamesh> hi
<barry> jamesh: hi.  is it even worth having this meeting today?
<mwhudson> hello
<jamesh> barry: a short meeting wouldn't hurt
<barry> great.  i'm just glad i remembered this week :)
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process
<barry>    * sabdfl request: make sure enums to be in the same interface files as the schemas where they are expressed.
<barry>    * thumper - unwrapping import statements (line wrapping that is)
<barry>    * drive-by copyright year updates
<barry> (we can blow through this pretty quickly)
<barry> [TOPIC] next meeting
<barry> same time next week?  i guess most people will be back from sprinting and meetings by then?
<jamesh> sure.
<mwhudson> makes sense to me
<barry> great
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<barry> thumper's not here and his was the only continued item
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 03:04. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> crap, helps if i turn on mootbot
<mwhudson> :)
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<MootBot> New Topic:  queue status
<jamesh> I'm currently working on stub's one, and am also on call
<mwhudson> jml's is merge-approved, really
<barry> jamesh: great thanks. i couldn't quite finish sinzui's before i had to leave for the evening, but i'm going to try to finish it tonight
<jamesh> jml is assigned one of cprov's branches which could be a problem
<barry> it's a big branch iirc
<jamesh> the other branches owned by jml and thumper are for other people who are sprinting
<barry> are they generating the branches during the sprint?
<jamesh> I have no idea
<mwhudson> i don't think so
<jamesh> the team leads probably won't, and the bzr sprinters would be working on bzr stuff
<barry> so they're probably not itching for their lp branches
<barry> anything else going on about the queue?
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
 * mwhudson is slightly surprised to see a branch he thought he'd landed still on there
<mwhudson> (but not on-topic for this meeting)
<mwhudson> barry: a bit fat "n/a" to this one?
<barry> i think so!
<barry> [TOPIC] review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  review process
<barry>    * sabdfl request: make sure enums to be in the same interface files as the schemas where they are expressed.
<barry> this was from a couple of weeks ago, but because i missed last week's meeting here, i wanted to keep it on the list
<mwhudson> noted
<jamesh> noted.
<barry> great, thanks
<barry>    * thumper - unwrapping import statements (line wrapping that is)
<barry> there was a vote on this at the last ameu meeting.  it was rejected ;)
<barry> i'm thinking of keeping it on the list so thumper has a chance to defend his position
<jamesh> I had no real opinion on this one way or the other when it came up in the branch I was reviewing
<jamesh> barry: did you see thumper's reasoning in the review where it came up?
<barry> jamesh: i didn't
 * jamesh looks
<jamesh> """I have personally found that the import areas are a high source of merge conflicts.
<jamesh> Something that the bzr hackers do is to split them like this once there is more than
<jamesh> one line of imports.  This is especially useful in places where there is a high likelyhood
<jamesh> of different people editing the file at the same time.  This way the bzr merge code
<jamesh> and just insert the new imports instead of conflicting."""
<barry> ah.  that did come up when we discussed it. the general consensus was that it wasn't hard to resolve the conflicts and people didn't want to read through a page of imports
<jamesh> so his reasoning is for usability reasons rather than style
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> It hasn't often been a problem for me -- if the list of imports is so large that it is a problem, then the file probably has too much code in it :)
<mwhudson> we need an import-aware merge algorithm!
<barry> jamesh: agreed! :)
<mwhudson> but i don't really see this as a big problem
<barry> mwhudson: +1
<mwhudson> mash the import statements together, M-x sort-imports, run pyflakes
<barry> i'll relay the decision to thumper and we can put it back on the agenda if he wants
<barry> mwhudson: yep, that was basically the consensus!
<barry> moving on...
<barry>    * drive-by copyright year updates
<barry> i've started to see some branches trickle in with updates to the copyright line.  i guess we don't have a script that fixes these, but do we have a policy about them?
<barry> or is it cool to just fix 'em as you see em?
<jamesh> Is there a particular problem we're trying to solve here?
<mwhudson> i'm never really sure what these copyright lines are for, truth be told
<barry> not a particularly serious one imo since we don't release the code
<jamesh> I mean, there is no problem with people updating the copyright lines, but it probably doesn't make a difference
<barry> but ianal
<barry> jamesh: that's the way i feel about
<barry> it
<jamesh> any code that does get released will need the copyright headers changed to something other than "All rights reserved" anyway
<barry> it's kind of silly that those lines are there at all i guess :)
<mwhudson> right
<jamesh> barry: it is worth having there in case a file gets separated from the tree
<jamesh> for the same reason people license headers in the source code that they release
<barry> right, but anything that gets released will need to be vetted anyway
<barry> but i guess we're getting off track.
<jamesh> yes
<barry> it's okay if people update them in their branch, but we don't care too much
<barry> anyway, that's it for me.  anything you guys want to relay to the ameu crowd?
<jamesh> yep (although reviewers should still be making sure that a license header appears in new files)
<barry> yep, definitely
<jamesh> nothing from me.
<mwhudson> me neither
<barry> cool
<barry> well, thanks guys and talk to you soon!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 03:23.
#launchpad-meeting 2008-03-05
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 15:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everybody and welcome to this week's ameu reviewer's meeting.  who's here today?
<gmb> me
<salgado> me
<danilos> me
<sinzui> me
 * gmb listens to the wind blowing around the mostly empty meeting
<barry> yeah, the asiapac meeting was pretty sparse too.  sprints and team-leads meeting
<barry> hopefully then we can make this quick.
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process
<barry>    * sabdfl request: make sure enums to be in the same interface files as the schemas where they are expressed.
<barry>    * thumper - unwrapping import statements (line wrapping that is)
<barry>    * drive-by copyright year updates
<barry> [TOPIC] next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  next meeting
<barry> i will be traveling to pycon next week.  can someone else chair this meeting?
<danilos> barry: can we have MootBot do it? :)
<barry> :)
<barry> other than that, does anybody else know they will not be here for the next meeting, same time and place?
<barry> also note that i will miss the 3/19 meeting too
<gmb> barry: I think you're better mailing the list about next week's chair.
<barry> gmb: +1
<barry> [ACTION] barry email list about needing a chair for the next two weeks
<MootBot> ACTION received:  barry email list about needing a chair for the next two weeks
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry> * intellectronica to solicit feedback on ReviewRequestTemplate from launchpad
<barry>  mailing list.
<barry> i think this was done
<gmb> Yes, it was.
<barry> cool
<barry> * barry to communicate to l-r list that when allocating general queue
<barry>  reviews, please favor (but don't overwhelm) new recruits
<barry> done
<barry>  * barry to communicate to l-r list that >800 line branches need to be
<barry>  arranged with a reviewer '''before''' they are submitted
<barry> done
<barry>  * gmb to hack review-submit to enforce 800 line limit.
<gmb> Done, but I need to run it past mwhudson.
<gmb> So leave it as an action for next week, I think.
<barry> gmb: cool, np
<barry> gmb: thanks
<gmb> np
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<MootBot> New Topic:  queue status
<statik> me! sorry i'm late
<barry> i think intellectronica and danilo kicked ass today
<sinzui> We have a volunteer for a chair
<barry> last night the general queue was huge.  today, it's small
<danilos> yeah, we are both on last branches in general queue
<danilos> (both by barry)
<barry> statik: wow, thanks for chairing this meeting for the next two weeks! :)
<barry> danilos: you rock
 * gmb chuckles at intellectronica's email.
<barry> we have 6 pink branches, with 3 of those in conflict
<statik> barry: I deserve that. sure , I can do that
<barry> statik: it's okay if you can't or don't want to :)
<gmb> intellectronica would be here but millbank caught fire so he's gone home :)
<barry> jeebus
<statik> i vill do it
<gmb> I think "caught fire" might be an exaggeration
<barry> statik: awesome thanks.
<barry> salgado: what's up with julian's embargoed-archive branch?
<salgado> barry, I think it's been approved already
<barry> salgado: oh cool, PR probably wasn't update.  no wories
<salgado> and I forgot to update its status
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry> any mentors or mentoree comments today?
<sinzui> I should give more branches to schwuk
<barry> sinzui: give them /all/ to schwuk and take the weekend off :)
<sinzui> barry: to hack of formatdoctest,py?
<barry> sinzui: :)
<barry> [TOPIC] review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  review process
<barry>    * sabdfl request: make sure enums to be in the same interface files as the schemas where they are expressed.
<barry> have i mentioned that one here before?
<gmb> Yes, last week, I believe :)
<sinzui> yes
 * barry needs some ginko
<sinzui> There is always an issue of circular imports that must be reconciled.
<barry> sinzui: yep
<barry> though for the one specific instance i changed, it wasn't a problem
<barry> e.g. from canonical.launchpad.interfaces.teammembership import TeamMembership
<barry> (or whatever)
 * barry skips thumper's proposal which we rejected last week
<barry>    * drive-by copyright year updates
<sinzui> I can fix that with sed in a few minutes.
<barry> sinzui: do you want to take that as an action item?
<barry> sinzui: you'll need something to do this weekend :)
<sinzui> barry: we /seriously/ want all the 2007 => 2008?
<barry> well, i don't think it's a big deal personally
<sinzui> I can do it. It wont take long.
<barry> i think it's fine to do it as a drive-by but if you're motivated, rs=barry :)
 * sinzui still has a trailing whitespace script sitting in Tomboy
<barry> [ACTION] sinzui to sed-ify update to copyright years
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to sed-ify update to copyright years
<danilos> I'm pretty sure we've got files which have 2006 as the last year
<danilos> or even 2005 or 2004
<barry> danilos: we're all over the map
<barry> i'm sure we have files that have only one year in them
<sinzui> danilos: right
<barry> sinzui: oh, btw, i have a python script that does this for mailman.  might be easily adapted, if sed isn't your bag
<barry> sinzui: it handles copyrights with only one year in them
<danilos> I don't think it's a big deal either (once we start opening up parts of LP, we might want to take a look over that, but no big deal atm)
<sinzui> barry: I also have a my own find script written in Python that should be upgraded to do replace.
<schwuk> barry: sorry - got delayed
<barry> sinzui: cool.  i'll leave it to you then
<barry> schwuk: np
<barry> danilos: agreed
<barry> well, anyway that's it for me today.  i'll open up the floor in case y'all have anything not on the agenda
<gmb> I have one thought.
<gmb> Which is this:
<gmb> Can people, devs and reviewers alike, *please* make sure to Reply All to review emails rather than just replying to the list.
<gmb> The conversation should be between reviewer and developer with a copy going to the list.
<salgado> +1
<barry> gmb: +1
<sinzui> +1
<gmb> Emailing the list directly and not at least CCing the reviewer means that it can get filtered away.
<barry> gmb: do you want me to send an email on that?
<gmb> barry: If you would, yes.
 * gmb gets off his soapbox
<gmb> Thanks.
<barry> [ACTION] barry will email about cc policy on reviews
<MootBot> ACTION received:  barry will email about cc policy on reviews
<danilos> well, I'd say people should generally use "Reply-All" ("follow up") anyway, except when they specifically target a person (to exclude everybody else)
<gmb> danilos: Yes. It seems, though, that quite a few people do "reply to list" instead of "reply all"
<statik> email is for old people
<gmb> I think it's habit for mutt users to hit "L" when replying to mailing list messages ;)
<danilos> gmb: I found that the headers sometimes seem a bit different when an email finally hits launchpad-reviews list
<gmb> danilos: Is there some munching going on?
<gmb> Munching?
<gmb> Munging.
<barry> i don't think so.  should definitely not be munging reply-to
<danilos> for example, I've seen my emails get there without CCs to my mentor or a developer, even if they got their messages
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> danilos: Now that you mention it, I saw that whilst salgado was metoring me. His replies would go to the developer and the list, but not to me directly.
<danilos> for example, look at my emails from today: I've sent them all to tom.berger@ as well, and that's not showing up in the list
<gmb> barry: This might be worth looking into, though I haven't got the first clue about why it'd be happening.
<danilos> gmb: what would barry know about mailing lists anyway? ;)
<barry> actually, nothing :)
<gmb> Harsh.
 * barry has no clothes
<gmb> I hope that's an emperor metaphor...
 * sinzui hands barry a banana leaf
<barry> gmb: i haven't noticed a problem with ml traffic.  can you or danilos email specifics and/or an example?
<gmb> barry: I'll see if I can find one in my archives.
<barry> gmb: take it anyway you want.  i'm not saying :)
<danilos> barry: sure, I can send you both what my client sent, and you can have a look at the same message in launchpad-reviews
<barry> gmb, danilos cool
<barry> anything else today?
<barry> 4
<barry> 5
<barry> er
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:31.
<barry> thanks everyone!
<gmb> Cool, thanks barry.
#launchpad-meeting 2008-03-06
<intellectronica> Rinchen: bing
 * mpt waves blearily to mwhudson 
<mwhudson> hi mpt
<mwhudson> i didn't even get up in time to make coffee :/
<mpt> I'd actually prefer this meeting at 1200 UTC, because that's when my other meeting is :-P
<thumper> mpt: ah, no
<gmb> mwhudson: What you get for moving to the other side of the world, mate.
<mwhudson> oof
<intellectronica> mwhudson: it's not even clear that there is a meeting
<barry> me?
<intellectronica> but don't be sorry - waking up early builds character :P
<sinzui> It's all about you
<thumper> we're waiting for kiko to say yay or nay
<mwhudson> wunderbar
<mpt> #launchpad says "Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 6 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting"
<thumper> but he isn't around right now
<intellectronica> yeah, barry is our new Cod
<salgado> I think barry was volunteering to chair the meeting? ;)
 * barry searches for his cape
<sinzui> waking up early is an opportunity to have an accident while in a somnambulistic state
 * barry only finds his piece
<statik_> thae cable company would choose *right now* to disconnect me
<sinzui> No capes! Edna Mode was very clear on this point
<intellectronica> sinzui: that's a /great/ word
<barry> even cod capes?
<mthaddon> or es capes
<mpt> This conversation is in a soporific state
<kiko> hello hello
<statik_> shalom
<barry> mpt: better than sophomoric
<mpt> but kiko will soon fix that
<sinzui> barry: Can you imagine the stench of a cod cape? You will certainly make friends with all the neighborhood cats.
<statik_> al-maisan! welcome
<mpt> Welcome al-maisan
<cprov> me, me
<kiko> where's that good ole Rinchen character
<barry> sinzui: you're right.  and ms mode says nothing about cod pieces, so...
<al-maisan> statik_: thanks :-)
<gmb> Riiiiiiiiiincheeeeeeen!
<kiko> ORRIGHT
<thumper> Rinchen says he's busy
<bigjools> slacker
<kiko> ok
<sinzui> barry: Are you hinting that you are wearing a cod piece?
<kiko>  * Next meeting
<kiko>  * Actions from last meeting
<kiko>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<kiko>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<kiko>  * Bug tags
<kiko>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<kiko>  * DBA report (stub)
<kiko>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<kiko>  * New packages required (salgado)
<kiko>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<kiko>  * Doc Team report (mrevell)
<kiko> me
<kiko> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 18:07. The chair is kiko.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> sinzui: hints and allegations
<mthaddon> me
<flacoste> me
<leonardr> me
<sinzui> me
<mars> me
<kiko> me
<thumper> me
<matsubara> me
<adeuring> me
<barry> me
<mpt> me
<FreeNode> me
<bac> me
<bigjools> me (until 1830UTC)
<al-maisan> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<cprov> me
<schwuk> me
<stub> me
<intellectronica> me (but leaving early, ~18:35)
<gmb> me
<statik_> me
<kiko> well, we seem to have an official FreeNode representatirrrve
<kiko> very good
<mwhudson> me
<carlos> jtv is travelling
<BjornT> me (might leave a bit early as well)
<kiko> mrevell is on the train
<kiko> rinchen's blown us off
<thumper> yup
<kiko> steve's chatting up girls
<kiko> what else
<BjornT> allenap's internet connection is flakey, so he might not make it
<kiko> ok
<kiko> let's make this quick then
<thumper> kiko: code's not blocked, can I go now
<thumper> ?
<kiko> thumper, no.
<gmb> kiko: allenap just phoned to say he /won't/ make it
<SteveA> me
<kiko> [TOPIC] * Next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Next meeting
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<kiko> SteveA!!
<SteveA> kiko: !
<kiko> so next meeting, who can't be here?
<SteveA> me
<barry> kiko: me
<EdwinGrubbs> kiko: me
<SteveA> I'll be en route to PyCon
<mars> me
<mthaddon> I will be off next week (vacation)
 * kiko can't live without mthaddon!
<kiko> I'll be here
<kiko> so [AGREED] meeting next week, same time, same location.
 * kiko looks at MootBot 
<kiko> [AGREED] meeting next week, same time, same location god dam mit
<MootBot> AGREED received:  meeting next week, same time, same location god dam mit
<schwuk> maybe it didn't like the "so "
<kiko> [TOPIC] Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Actions from last meeting
<kiko>  * repost: salgado to investigate adding turbogears for codebrowse and germinate
<kiko>  * repost: danilos to investigate profiling and Rosetta team to prepare proposal for next week to fix remaining timeouts
<kiko>  * repost: mthaddon - discuss updating devpad rocketfuel archives to packs and do so if lifeless approved.
<kiko>  * repost: kiko and cprov - discuss bug 193656
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193656
<kiko>  * matsubara to file a place holder bug for OOPS-788EB21 and assign it to carlos who is already investigating it. Done: bug 196679
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196679 in rosetta "ValueError on +language-packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196679
<kiko>  * matsubara to investigate OOPS-788EC5 and confirm if it's related to 195809, if not file a new bug.
<danilos> me
<kiko>  * matsubara to email flacoste about oops in 196661 and check if it was fixed by 191074. Done: 196661 is a new issue. Francis on it.
<kiko>  * cprov and salgado to discus python-apt packaging in lpdebs
<mthaddon> kiko, devpad has been upgraded to packs format
<kiko> mthaddon, good job.
<matsubara> it's not related and I just filed bug 199203 for OOPS-788EC5
<kiko> salgado?
<ubotu> Bug 199203 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199203 is private
<danilos> kiko: we have some reports, haven't agreed on the action yet (a lot of stuff has changed with the new DB hardware)
<kiko> danilos, yeah, the performance is amazing this week! let's keep our eyes peeled, but it looks much better.
<kiko> flacoste, do you know the answer to the actions for salgado?
<salgado> kiko, haven't investigated yet
<salgado> kiko, I think we're going to put turbogears inside sourcecode/
<danilos> kiko: some of my suspicions have been confirmed (i.e. lots of translations mean slower fetching of external suggestions), but some might need more investigation
<kiko> salgado, do you need some input from anywhere?
<salgado> kiko, and germinate should be easy to add
<salgado> kiko, nope, don't think so
<kiko> salgado, what do we need to do to make these happen? don't say give me 28h days
<salgado> kiko, I'll do it tomorrow, promise!
<kiko> salgado, :) thanks
<kiko> so cprov and I have worked on the bug we had assigned to ourselves to fix death row slowness
<salgado> they don't seem to be urgent, so they kept slipping
<mwhudson> salgado: be warned, turbogears doesn't work with the version of sqlobject that's in sourcecode...
<kiko> elmo gave me a hint, and cprov worked out a patch that makes it, oh, 30x faster :)
<cprov> kiko: yes, and julian will be reviewing it in a bit
<salgado> mwhudson, that's good to know. thanks!
<kiko> [ACTION] salgado to investigate codebrowse and germinate inclusion in sourcecode, TOMORROW :)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  salgado to investigate codebrowse and germinate inclusion in sourcecode, TOMORROW :)
<cprov> salgado: I'm just waiting to the new python-apt package to be published in gutsy-backports.
<kiko> cprov, any ETA for that from mvo?
<kiko> matsubara, what about your action items?
<cprov> kiko: no :(
<matsubara> kiko: already answered.
<matsubara> kiko: <matsubara> it's not related and I just filed bug 199203 for OOPS-788EC5
<ubotu> Bug 199203 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199203 is private
<matsubara> kiko: and the other two are already done, and updated in the MeetingAgenda items themselves
<kiko> matsubara, ah, I see that we've got some resolved ones there. thanks!
<kiko> cool
<kiko> matsubara, are any of them high or critical?
<jml> hello!
<kiko> hey jml
<kiko> thumper, just saw your OOPS landing fix, thanks a lot -- we might need to get that cherrypicked if it's happenning on lpnet?
<kiko> [TOPIC]  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> kiko: only flacoste's one
<kiko> thanks.
 * flacoste is a slacker
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 192242, 198828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192242 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS linking an existing branch to a series" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198828 in launchpad "Upload project file with non-ascii character in the filename breaks the page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198828
<matsubara> Bug 192242 has no assignee yet, mwhudson recently changed its importance to High. Any code-team takers?
<flacoste> but it should be fixed for next week
<matsubara> Yesterday I chatted with Edwin about bug 198828. He took it and will have a fix soon.
<kiko> thanks flacoste
<mwhudson> i can look at it
<kiko> matsubara, this happens because we have non-ascii filenames in islocc, right?
<matsubara> Also bug 199203, which I just reported, could use some help from the code team to figure out the cause behind the oops
<ubotu> Bug 199203 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199203 is private
<matsubara> kiko: yes
<mwhudson> though i worry that i'm going to get confused about the intended workflows around productseries
<kiko> mwhudson, hmm, if you wanna chat with me or thumper while we are around here, I'd be happy
<kiko> mwhudson, if you like, arrange a call with us for tomorrow
<kiko> can be early if you like
<kiko> matsubara, thanks!
<mwhudson> kiko: ping me when you get up?
<mwhudson> i'm likely to be working a bit later tonight anyway
<thumper> kiko: the code oops is on lpnet, so yes a cherry pick would be a good idea
<kiko> thumper, please arrange it with mthaddon or herb_, rc=kiko
<kiko> [TOPIC] * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<kiko> we're going to skip this this week, unless anyone has a critical bug to raise
<sodarock_home> matsubara: where you going to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/196253
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [High,New]
<kiko> aha!
<matsubara> oh sorry, forgot about that one.
<kiko> sodarock_home, we can do that as a top-user-affecting-issue-of-the-week
<kiko> (if matsubara likes)
<matsubara> yep, could be
<kiko> ok cool
<kiko> so any critical bugs apart from the ones above?
<matsubara> I'll proxy mrevell stuff anyway
<kiko> ok
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> [TOPIC]  * Bug tags
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Bug tags
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> I had one proposed tag
<kiko> wanted input from BjornT, SteveA and others
<kiko>  dupefinder
<kiko> 	
<kiko> Bugs related to the duplicate matcher
<kiko> 	
<kiko> kiko
<flacoste> dupefinder?
<kiko> 	
<kiko> [WWW] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/174443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174443 in malone "Project groups need option to offer bug/question suggestions across projects" [Undecided,New]
<kiko> yep
<kiko> anyone +/- on that?
<mpt> There are about 3~4 bug reports that tag could be used for, that I know of
<statik_> i am in favor of all tags
<kiko> it's a bit of rather unique functionality we have
<kiko> and we have it in answers and in bugs
<kiko> anyone strongly against it?
<kiko> going
<kiko> going
<kiko> gone
<kiko> okay, I'll self-approve that one. :)
<SteveA> nice
<kiko> [TOPIC]  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<mthaddon> DB migration for staging and demo now complete
<mthaddon> Feeds URLs should now be working correctly on demo
<mthaddon> Working on missing bug report for intellectronica
<mthaddon> Need to work on capturing coredumps for PQM
<mthaddon> that's it from herb and myself unless there are any questions
<danilos> how long will we be without production DB mirror?
<danilos> SteveA: ^
<mthaddon> danilos, that's up to SteveA and elmo to discuss
<SteveA> we discussed it
<mthaddon> danilos, but there's always staging
<SteveA> I want you to use staging for this.  You'll need to arrange with kiko and joey when it's appropriate for you to do heavy lifting on staging.
<kiko> danilos, does it need to be r/w?
<kiko> mthaddon, are the last snags with updating staging finished?
<danilos> kiko: yes, occasionally (when testing scripts like we want to do right now)
<mthaddon> kiko, yes, all looking good now
<kiko> mthaddon, quite a number of them -- whose fault is that?
<mthaddon> kiko, mine :(
<kiko> was our setup complicated?
<kiko> or undocumented?
<kiko> or something else?
<mthaddon> kiko, just more complicated when the DB and app server are on different boxes
<kiko> mthaddon, yeah, I can see how that is
<kiko> [TOPIC]  * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * DBA report (stub)
<stub> AuthPersonSplit has been drafted and wants feedback. Nothing else to report this week.
<mthaddon> kiko, since we want to restore the DB to a new DB, and then if that works, bring the app server down, rename the DB, rollout new code, bring the app server back up, etc.
<carlos> danilos: you didn't wait for the RT section! :-P
<danilos> carlos: you get to mention it there, and then in the 'Translations: blocked' :)
<mthaddon> kiko, and we also have authserver and mailman to worry about - which we were before too, but the new script is a little more comprehensive
<kiko> mthaddon, yeah, I can see how that is. congrats on getting it on!
<kiko> stub, who do you want feedback from?
<stub> barry, sabdfl, stevea, kiko, salgado (already done), francis
<stub> And anyone else interested :)
<kiko> stub, we could do a phone call tomorrow earlier, if you like?
<kiko> [TOPIC] * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
 * barry will try to provide said feedback soon
<carlos> RT: #30167
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent?
<SteveA> I'm hungry
<SteveA> I'll file an RT request
<kiko> hmmm
<Rinchen> back to you kiko
<gmb> SteveA: Elmo will feed you shortly
<stub> kiko: Read the spec first and see if a phone call is warrented. Hopefully I won't have to have calls with everyone :)
<carlos> Rinchen: getting back a mirror to test data migration script for a regression in Dapper langauge packs
<kiko> salgado, cprov: do you guys need RTs?
<kiko> stub, we could have a confcall is my idea
<mthaddon> SteveA, is RT 30167 obsolete based on your discussions?
<flacoste> since most of us are in london
<Rinchen> carlos, ok...send me the rt number in an email.
<kiko> (for any of that packaging stuff)
<cprov> kiko: no, it's all good.
<Rinchen> please!
<flacoste> apart barry and salgado - who already gave you feedback
<carlos> Rinchen: ok
<stub> kiko: ok. tomorrow.
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> mthaddon: is that to do with translations using a server?
<kiko> stub, okay, will arrange -- thanks
<kiko> [TOPIC] * New packages required (salgado)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * New packages required (salgado)
<mthaddon> SteveA, yeah, staging accounts for translations
<salgado> if any of the branches you're working on right now  depends on any library which is not part of the launchpad-dependencies package, come talk to me ASAP.
<SteveA> mthaddon: I disucssed it with kiko and elmo
<kiko> mthaddon, let's chat about this in 5 minutes
<mthaddon> cool
<cprov> I'd like to know if we have a due date to migrate lp-dev default env to hardy.
<kiko> any changes requiring new packages or a sourcecode update?
<kiko> cprov, hmm, we don't yet. what's broken?
<SteveA> mthaddon: and they can have staging accounts, but we'll need a process for them to agree when they're going to be doing r/w or resource intensive stuff
<cprov> it will affect the alternatives for lp-dep package
<cprov> kiko: on hardy we won't need any change in lp-dep.
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> well, remind salgado if you remember you need a package!
<kiko> [TOPIC] * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<matsubara> proxying mrevell:
<matsubara> User-affecting issue:
<matsubara> Hello! Today's user affecting issue was raised during the Bazaar
<matsubara> sprint here in London and is to do with splitting bug reports.
<matsubara> If someone reports a bug and it turns out that the issue is actually
<matsubara> caused by more than one bug, it would be useful to be able to split
<matsubara> the bug report. This is essentially the same as creating a new bug
<matsubara> report, except that this new process of splitting a bug would allow
<matsubara> the splitter to choose which comments would move into the new bug.
<kiko> matsubara, not a bad feature, though perhaps a client-side script that cloned a bug would be a mitigation step
<kiko> it wouldn't remove comments
<matsubara> And I'm looking for a volunteer or mentor for bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/196253. It's one line change fix but I have no idea how to test.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [High,New]
<kiko> matsubara, cprov might be a good mentor for that?
<mpt> That feature would be partly JavaScript, yes
<cprov> matsubara: I can help you with that.
<kiko> cool
<mpt> it's reported as bug 158718, which is currently marked Low
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158718 in malone "ability to split bugs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158718
<kiko> matsubara, can you relay that back as mrevell?
<matsubara> cprov: ok. thanks. I'll chat with after the meeting
<matsubara> kiko: sure thing.
<matsubara> thanks mpt
<cprov> matsubara: cool
<kiko> [TOPIC] * Doc Team report (mrevell)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Doc Team report (mrevell)
<matsubara> proxying again:
<matsubara> Hi. This week I've been down in London to take part in some of the
<matsubara> Bazaar sprint and also to meet with members of the Launchpad team who
<matsubara> have been here this week.
<matsubara> The most important thing to come out of this for Launchpad
<matsubara> documentation is that I've spoken with the Launchpad team leads. I've
<matsubara> taken notes regarding the next few months of work on each of their
<matsubara> parts of LP and this will feed into my user guide and new LP tour
<matsubara> work.
<matsubara> A new way of implementing context help in the LP UI has been discussed
<matsubara> as well in London. mpt is planning to create mock-ups and a user
<matsubara> experience description and I'm working to review our current UI text
<matsubara> and produce new context sensitive help.
<matsubara> Thanks.
<kiko> okay, this is cool
<kiko> nothing else to cover?
<matsubara> nope, back to you kiko
<kiko> [TOPIC]  * Blockers
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Blockers
<Rinchen> Releases Team: mpt blocked on foundations.
<kiko> you know what to doooooooooooo
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<thumper> code: not blocked
<flacoste> Foundations: not blocked
<kiko> flacoste, what is this blocked on foundations madness???
<carlos> Translations: Blocked on RT #30167
<flacoste> Rinchen: i'll unblock you tomorrow
<BjornT> Bugs: not blocked
<flacoste> Rinchen: actually, you're not blocked, you have other things to do :-)
<gmb> Bugs team: not blocked
<carlos> flacoste: is that my fault?
 * gmb should read scrollback
<flacoste> carlos: nope
<adeuring> HWDB: not blocked
<kiko> thanks adeuring
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, that RT should me sorted out real quick.
<flacoste> carlos: well, you're also a blocker eventually, but that's not the one he's referring to :-)
<mpt> SteveA had this other word for "not blocked, but needing stuff from"
<kiko> okay, thanks everyone
<mpt> But I forget what that word was
<kiko> see you again next week
<kiko> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:40.
<carlos> flacoste: that's what I suspected... :-P
<stub> Bed time
<carlos> flacoste, mpt: I will try to get that done tomorrow. At least started
 * stub waves goodnight
<kiko> night stub
<mwhudson> thanks kiko
<kiko> thanks mwhudson
<flacoste> carlos: what was your next step?
<carlos> kiko: is there anything I should do to get unblocked?
<kiko> mwhudson, if you wanna call us tomorrow, let me know
<kiko> carlos, no, I'll see to it with elmo
<mpt> thanks carlos
<carlos> kiko: ok, thank you
<flacoste> carlos: is it the Navigation menu links?
<mwhudson> kiko: well, i'll have a look-see today, and if i'm confused will hassle you when you get up :)
<kiko> mwhudson, sounds good. thanks!
<carlos> flacoste: take a look to current code, prepare an action plan and ask for a preimplementation call
<carlos> flacoste: yeah
<flacoste> carlos: ok, i discussed this with SteveA, so have a good idea of the solution, which is very easy actually
<flacoste> carlos: we can discuss it tomorrow
<carlos> flacoste: ok
<carlos> flacoste: should we agree the time now?
<flacoste> carlos: 15:30UTC?
<carlos> flacoste: I need to be out of the office around that time
<carlos> it needs to be earlier or much later...
<flacoste> carlos: ok, let's see how it goes here tomorrow, otherwise, it probably have to be next week
<flacoste> carlos: i'll try to find some time during a break in the morning discussions
<carlos> ok
 * statik_ curses the network
<carlos> flacoste: thanks
<statik_> lpcomm:लदू
<statik_> lpcomm: not blocked
 * statik_ goes downstairs to talk with the cable installers
#launchpad-meeting 2009-03-04
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<gmb> me
<intellectronica> me
<flacoste> me (at sprint - so half here)
<adeuring> me
<sinzui> me
<noodles775> and me
<cprov> me
<BjornT> me
<barry> welcome noodles775 !
 * noodles775 grins
<allenap> me
<barry> bac: ping
<bac> me
<barry> danilos: ping
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: ping
<barry> mars: ping
<barry> rockstar: ping
<barry> salgado: ping
<salgado> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> pretty light day today!
<barry> * Roll call
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>    * al-maisan graduates
<barry>    * noodles to start js reviews this cycle, official mentat status next cycle
<barry>  * Action items
<barry> [TOPIC] peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery
<mars> me
<barry> let's start off with this: does anyone have anything reviewish that they'd like to bring up?
<barry> wow, nothing?
<sinzui> js reviews
<sinzui> can be difficult to organise when all the reviewers are sprinting
<barry> mars: do we have a plan for mentoring more js reviewers?
<sinzui> Do we want to consider a plan to train up js reviewers?
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<mars> barry, anyone can pick up a JS review, if they are comfortable doing so
<intellectronica> ideally everyone should be able to review js
<barry> sure, i'm just wondering if we need a mentoring program for those (like me) who feel less comfortable reviewing js.
<adeuring> frankly, I think i need much more experience writing JS code before I would feel able to review JS code
<mars> sinzui can't review his own JS code, but he can ask the OCR if they are comfortable doing so
<mars> :)
<mars> hmm
<mars> the OCR/reviewer thing is the best we have for now - it spreads the knowledge pretty wide
<mars> without having formal JS-Review training for all the other reviewers
<barry> mars: i guess we just need backups then for stuff we're less experienced with?
<sinzui> mars: Do we have updated standards and cheatsheet of common JS problems?
<mars> barry, well, we do have 8 people who can review JS code
<mars> sinzui, that's on my list to write today
 * sinzui is thinking of the rule that zope3 does not make css3 valid ids, so Y.get() fails.
<intellectronica> barry: in a way, reviewing is a great way to build confidence, because you _have_ to understand what the code does and why it's written the way it is, and you _should_ ask if you don't :)
<barry> mars: i actually like the idea of throwing people into the deep end, getting the ocr to review the js, but with an experienced js'er reviewing the review
<mars> sinzui, :)
<barry> intellectronica: yep :)
<mars> barry, if you were at the sprint, you may have rethought that...
<barry> lol
<mars> the deep end for browser scripting is... deep
<mars> with sharks
<cprov> :)
<barry> mars: foundations will make it all better, right?
<mars> that's why I feel it's best suited to a "volunteer" program
<barry> mars: or are you fitting laser helmets right now?
<mars> barry, we're working on it - tools should help
<mars> barry, yes, tools will help
<mars> in a few cycles we should be to the point where the reviewer can just trust the tests
<mars> but we're not there yet
<barry> mars: i think coding guidelines will help a lot, even if they're incomplete
<barry> mars: something a reviewer can read and point to
<mars> agreed
<barry> mars: that we fill up as questions arise
<barry> mars: so i guess the recommendation is: ocr should try to review, and ask if you're not sure
<mars> barry, true - the JS review then becomes more of a style and conformance review, but it still has value
<mars> also agreed
<barry> mars: i think that's the best way to start, since those are easier to get a handle on
<barry> oh, i also want to point out that mars updated https://dev.launchpad.net/ReviewerSchedule
<barry> this now includes a "specialties" column so you have a better idea of who can help out with js
<barry> sinzui: thanks.  did you have anything else on this topic?
<sinzui> no
<mars> s/specialties/mentoring offered/ ?
<barry> cool, anybody have anything else on any topic not on the agenda?
<barry> mars: sup to the reviewer i guess
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry>    * al-maisan graduates
<barry> but he's not here :)
<adeuring> congart al-maisan!
<barry>    * noodles to start js reviews this cycle, official mentat status next cycle
<barry> noodles775: we'll figure out a mentor/ocr for you next cycle.  welcome aboard!
<noodles775> Thanks!
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * gary to add `getStore()` as an alias for `_get_store()`
<barry> gary's not here though.  does anybody know if this happened?
<barry>  * flacoste to look into storm/sqlobject result set compatibility
<flacoste> barry: gary still needs to do this, he's on a sprint so has an excuse
<barry> cool :)
<flacoste> barry: i replied with a possible solution to gavin yesterday
<flacoste> barry: he can tell if it works or not :-)
<barry> excellent, thanks!
<allenap> flacoste: I'll be putting that in my branch later today.
<allenap> Thank you :)
<barry> allenap: great, let us know how it works
<flacoste> allenap: if it works, i'd suggest you add it to storm itself
<allenap> Will do.
<barry> well, *if* it works :)
<allenap> flacoste: Good idea!
<barry>  * gary will check to see if there's a bug open for adding a hook to `bzr send`, and submit one if there isn't
<barry> gary's sprinting so we won't worry about this one
<barry>  * bigjools to take crack at helper functions for backpatching schemas to avoid circular imports
<barry> and bigjools isn't here (sprinting?)
<barry>  * abentley to experiment on storm base class
<barry> nor is abentley, but does anybody know what the status of his sugarstorm branch is?
<barry> i have not done my three action items, but now i have access to to the old wiki again, so i'm going to try to find some time to migrate/update
<barry>  * flacoste to work on API reviewer cheat sheet
 * flacoste hides
<barry> no worries hoover :)  keep it on the list?
<cprov> barry: bigjools is off (vacations) this week
<barry> cprov: cool, thanks
<barry> well.  that's everything that i have.  if there's nothing more we can break early
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:27.
<barry> thanks everyone!  record time
<mars> thanks barry
<allenap> Woo, thanks.
<intellectronica> thanks, barry
<noodles775> taa barry
<barry> bye
#launchpad-meeting 2009-03-05
<Ursinha> OOPS-1160ED105
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<cprov> me
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<sinzui> me
<matsubara> so, who's here today?
<intellectronica> me
<henninge-sprint> me, sort of
<Ursinha> me
<flacoste> me
<herb> me
<matsubara> rockstar, any chance of you being around?
<stub1> me
<Ursinha> matsubara, guess he's with the people in the future right now, isn't he?
<matsubara> yeah, let's move on then
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>   * matsubara to chase stub about staging restore problems
<matsubara>     * <matsubara> stub, great news! with the new hardware we won't have the staging restore problems anymore?
<matsubara>     * <stub> The staging restore problems should no longer be a problem.
<matsubara>   * ursinha and matsubara to check OSAs incident log and LP errors list to help identify cause of OOPS-1152EA162
<matsubara>     * Filed bug 335172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335172 in launchpad-foundations "Connection reaper killed connection due to a SoftRequestTimeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335172
<matsubara>   * rockstar to investigate OOPS-1152XMLP1
<matsubara>   * bac to file bugs for OOPS-1153E919, OOPS-1153A1135, OOPS-1153D667
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1153E919
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1153A1135
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1153D667
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to chase rockstar about OOPS-1152XMLP1
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to chase rockstar about OOPS-1152XMLP1
<Ursinha> matsubara, that checking was done in the last meeting
<matsubara> Ursinha, did it? do we have a bug reported?
<Ursinha> matsubara, we discussed the issue last meeting, have to check the logs
<matsubara> sinzui, do you know if we have bugs for the 3 oopses bac was supposed to file bugs for?
<sinzui> There are two bugs filed
<Ursinha> matsubara, one of them was not a bug, but a one time case
<sinzui> matsubara: They appear to be the same and salgado has a fix for bug 337811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337811 in launchpad-foundations "OOPS when trying to login with a not registered email" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337811
<Ursinha> so bac didn't open a bug for it, and I kept watching for more oopses, that didn't happen anymore
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to chase status of fix for OOPS-1152XMLP1
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to chase status of fix for OOPS-1152XMLP1
<Ursinha> <Ursinha> matsubara, that checking was done in the last meeting
<Ursinha> matsubara, I'm talking about the checking the incident log
<Ursinha> s/the checking/checking/
<Ursinha> not about the rockstar oops
<matsubara> Ursinha, right. now it makes sense
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to cancel last Ursinha action item
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to cancel last Ursinha action item
<matsubara> :-)
<Ursinha> :)
<matsubara> so, all 3 -registry oopses were taken care of
<matsubara> thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara> Ursinha, stage is yours
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> Three issues: bugs, code and foundations
<Ursinha> intellectronica, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1160ED105, oops when trying to access bug 161762
<Ursinha> rockstar, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1159EA69
<Ursinha> flacoste, bug 338228
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/161762/+text)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338228 in launchpad-foundations "OOPS when trying to login using openid from a page that contains spaces in the URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338228
<Ursinha> matsubara, [action] Ursinha to talk to rockstar about https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1159EA69
<matsubara> that OOPS is definitely confirmed! :-)
<flacoste> Ursinha: i commented on that bug, it's caused by a missing index related to a query change
<Ursinha> matsubara, lol
<intellectronica> why can't i see this oops?
<Ursinha> intellectronica, the oops or the bug?
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to talk to rockstar about https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1159EA69
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to talk to rockstar about https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1159EA69
<Ursinha> flacoste, on bug 338228?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338228 in launchpad-foundations "OOPS when trying to login using openid from a page that contains spaces in the URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338228
<intellectronica> Ursinha: both
<flacoste> Ursinha: no, on the oauth one
<Ursinha> flacoste, I saw that
<intellectronica> Ursinha: ah, stupid me, that bug is _causing_ the oops :-/
<Ursinha> intellectronica, yes :)
<flacoste> Ursinha: i don't know what to make of that one, URL with space is kind of a bad idea, i'm pretty sure they are invalid
<matsubara> intellectronica, the oops is not synced yet
<matsubara> Ursinha, do you have an older OOPS for the same issue?
<Ursinha> flacoste, there's a page of wiki canonical that mpt tried to edit that has spaces on its name
<intellectronica> Ursinha: is there a but about this, or shall i file one? I don't know what is the cause of that
<flacoste> Ursinha: sure, but to me it's a bug in Moin, it should use %20 in place of the space
<flacoste> when talking to us
<matsubara> [action] ursinha to file a bug about OOPS-1160ED105 and assign to intellectronica
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ursinha to file a bug about OOPS-1160ED105 and assign to intellectronica
<Ursinha> flacoste, it does, at least that's what the oops shows
<flacoste> really
<flacoste> not when i looked
<Ursinha> intellectronica, no, I'll file one about it
<flacoste> openid.return_to: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Kxx Wallpaper?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2009-03-04T04%3A16%3A43ZVhIsZr
<flacoste> see the space there
<intellectronica> Ursinha: thanks!
<Ursinha> intellectronica, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1159H236
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1159H236
<Ursinha> flacoste, it's true, the "Referrer" field is the one that shows the %20
<Ursinha> intellectronica, np, I'll let you know the number
<Ursinha> flacoste, so it's a moin bug?
<flacoste> Ursinha: i think so
<flacoste> i'll ask jamesh what he thinks of this
<Ursinha> flacoste, thanks
<Ursinha> that's all from me, matsubara
<matsubara> ok. thanks Ursinha
<matsubara> we have one critical bug 337942
<ubottu> Bug 337942 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/337942 is private
<matsubara> which is from lp-bzr
<Ursinha> yes
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to chase the code guys about bug 337942
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to chase the code guys about bug 337942
<ubottu> Bug 337942 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/337942 is private
<ubottu> Bug 337942 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/337942 is private
<matsubara> ok, I think that's it. let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<herb> 2009-02-27 - Rolled out 7767 lpnet, edge and the scripts server.
<herb> Bug #156453 and bug #118625 continue to cause daily problems.
<herb> Bug #260171 is still causing problems a couple of times a week.
<herb> Bug #45419 has been a pain point recently for LOSAs handling questions.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<ubottu> Bug 260171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/260171 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45419 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a way of easily flagging spam" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45419
<matsubara> the usual suspects
<herb> indeed. it'd be nice if they were less usual
<matsubara> yep
<herb> but that's it from the LOSAs unless there are any questions.
<Ursinha> herb, do you know if the oopses are being synced to devpad?
<herb> Ursinha: which oopses?
<Ursinha> herb, the prod oopses
<herb> Ursinha: yes
<Ursinha> herb, I generated some this morning and they seem not to be available yet
<herb> ok. I will check after the meeting
<Ursinha> thanks herb
<matsubara> all right. thanks herb
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub1> I'm on a sprint so haven't been monitoring things closely.
<stub1> I think everything is generally ok :)
<stub1> I'm pruning old OAuth nonces right now, as code changes stopped an index being used which slowed things down
<stub1> Other than that, nothing to report.
<matsubara> ok. thanks stub1
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<matsubara> 3
<matsubara> 2
<matsubara> 1
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:25.
<matsubara> that was easy :-)
<intellectronica> thanks matsubara
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara
#launchpad-meeting 2010-03-08
<Guest_2> qdqd
<Guest_2> qd
<Guest_2> qd
<Guest_2> sfd
#launchpad-meeting 2010-03-10
<henninge> me?
#launchpad-meeting 2010-03-11
 * Ursinha pokes MootBot 
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<gary_poster> me
<mrjazzcat> me
<Ursinha> me me
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<matsubara> sinzui, Chex, rockstar, bigjools, allenap, danilos: hi
<bigjools> \o
<allenap> me
<rockstar> hi
<sinzui> me
<Chex> hello
<danilos> me
<matsubara> ok, everyone is here.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * matsubara to discuss with foundations bug 403281 and set importance on it
<matsubara>         * discussed with Gary and it's now triaged and an importance set.
<matsubara>     * rockstar to triage bug 531687
<matsubara>     * matsubara to discuss bug 531965 with foundations as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403281 in launchpad-foundations "public xmlrpc requests broken during read only period" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403281
<matsubara>         * discussed with Gary and it's now triaged and an importance set.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531687 in launchpad-code "Accessing a merge proposal during the rollout (ie R/O mode) oopsed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531687
<matsubara>     * rockstar to investigate failures on mpcreationjobs and sendbranchmail scripts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531965 in launchpad-foundations "During the rollout, database changes caused old code to oops" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531965
<matsubara>         * <rockstar> matsubara, abentley is already figuring out what's going on with those scripts.
<matsubara>     * rockstar to investigate Out-Of-Memory error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/28737/ and get back to losas about it
<matsubara>     * matsubara and/or Ursinha to add a count of untriaged bugs per team to the oops section
<matsubara> I didn't add the count of untriaged bugs per team to the oops section yet
<matsubara> [action] * matsubara and/or Ursinha to add a count of untriaged bugs per team to the oops section
<MootBot> ACTION received:  * matsubara and/or Ursinha to add a count of untriaged bugs per team to the oops section
<Ursinha> yes sir
<matsubara> rockstar, any news about the OOM error? did you get back to losas about it?
<matsubara> I see that 531687 was properly triaged and an importance set. thanks for that rockstar
<rockstar> matsubara, others on my team are looking into it.  We think it's probably just another scalability issue.
<matsubara> cool. thanks rockstar
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara> I have 3 bugs for today, 2 of them were already dealt with
<matsubara> bug 535071 still need some foundations love
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535071 in launchpad-foundations "Better error handling when librarian is offline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535071
<matsubara> gary_poster, can you take a look ^?
<matsubara> fwiw, the other two are bugs 535078, 535672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535078 in launchpad-foundations "InvalidURIError raised accessing an API url" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535672 in malone "TransactionRollbackError using the api to find users affected with dupes" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535672
<gary_poster> looking (how did I miss this? :-/ )
<matsubara> thanks gary_poster
<matsubara> we have 4 critical bugs, 3 fix committed and 1 in progress.
<bigjools>  /o\
<matsubara> for the failing scripts
<matsubara> we have two failing frequently: productreleasefinder and oops-pruner
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=pruner
<gary_poster> heh
<Ursinha> ubottu: there, there
<matsubara> I replied to one of the oops pruner failure email but didn't get a reply yet.
<matsubara> Chex, could you take a look in the oops pruner script logs and check why it's failing?
<Chex> matsubara: yes sure, I can look at that
<matsubara> Chex, please reply to one of the failures emails with the traceback or file a bug
<matsubara> [action] Chex to verify why oops-pruner is failing and reply to the failure email with more information.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=pruner
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Chex to verify why oops-pruner is failing and reply to the failure email with more information.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=pruner
<matsubara> sinzui, how about the prf script?
<matsubara> been failing on a daily basis for the past week
<sinzui> It is always running 2 hours late
<sinzui> It always runs, just late
<sinzui> I think we need to consider changing the threshold, or changing the order
<matsubara> sinzui, so we should adjust the monitoring script to take that into account, shouldn't we?
<matsubara> [action] sinzui to work with losas to set the increase threshold for the product release finder monitoring script.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to work with losas to set the increase threshold for the product release finder monitoring script.
<matsubara> I think that's all for today's oops/scripts/critical section. thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Chex> hello everyone, here is this weeks report:
<Chex> - We are in the process of working on migrating to using SSO run by ISD branded for LP (open-ID single signon) in
<Chex>         Launchpad.
<Chex> - The LP DBs on one of the slave DB servers may need to be rebuilt/repacked as we're getting short on
<Chex>         space on that server.
<Chex> - LP incidents of note:
<Chex>         ; LP Cherry-picks: CP to crowberry/codehost; revno 9082
<Chex>         ; There was a buildbot error that stopped merging from db-devel to db-stable for a few days, which has
<Chex>                 been fixed.
<Chex> and thats all for us.  Any questions/comments??
<matsubara> Chex, I take you're working with stub to have the db rebuilding done?
<Chex> oh, and the buildbot merge error seems to be happening again, so this still needs to be investigated.
<Chex> matsubara: yes I believe we will work with stub on the db rebuild.
<matsubara> rockstar, can you take that? that's a build engineer thing, right?
<rockstar> matsubara, I'm not build engineer anymore.
<matsubara> rockstar, oh, who's the build engineer for this cycle?
<rockstar> matsubara, I don't think there is one.
<matsubara> I guess it'll fallback to foundations then. gary_poster can you work with losas re: the buildbot issue above?
<gary_poster> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> cool. thanks.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> sorry, forgot to thank Chex for his report. thank you Chex!
<matsubara> dba report was sent to the list. any question please follow up there
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<matsubara> no new proposed items
<matsubara> and I guess that's all for today folks. anything else before I close?
<Chex> matsubara: no problem!
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:23.
<Ursinha> matsubara: thanks japanese
<bigjools> Ursinha: *chinese*
<bigjools> :)
<Ursinha> bigjools: lol
<matsubara> last I hear, I was vietnamese. Must be the tan :-)
<matsubara> heard
<Ursinha> vietnamese
<Ursinha> the tan
<Ursinha> rofl
#launchpad-meeting 2011-03-08
<mrevell> g
